# Tàng kinh cát > Hình ảnh, art, cad, cam v.v... >  AE giúp em bộ mẫu tứ quý với ak

## hungtinhden

Em mới làm máy đục cnc, có khách hàng đặt bộ tứ quý chơi tết mà không có mẫu, bác nào có giúp em với được không ak??? Em cảm ơn các bác nha  :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## cncst

để lại mail đi

----------

